# 1990 240 SX tune



## 240SXboy (May 29, 2009)

hey guyz! i know this question has been asked 10000000 times.. but everytime i search it i get different anwsers! so anyways! i just bought a 1990 240SX and i have some things i wanna do to it. i want to convert the front end to a silvia S15. I here everything about the S13's and 14's conversions... but can you put the front of a S15 on a 1990 240? and does it bolt on with little mods? THEN the other thing is the SR20DET swap! What will i need to get it attached and running? and should i go with the HKS GT2835 OR a HKS GT3037? What is the hp rating for both? i always hear something different! and last! what mods will i have to make to the engine so it can handle this power.... i know noobie questions but im 15 SO BLAH!


----------



## jayman281 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not too sure about the front end or the motor work but the turbos are up to you. If you want something that spools up quick, go for the smaller of the 2. If you want something that will go balls to the wall in a straight line get something bigger. Depends on how you want to do it. Keep in mind the drivetrain modifications to keep up with whatever you do. GOOD LUCK


----------



## 240SXboy (May 29, 2009)

yea you don't wanna break anything under all that power .. makes sence  are they both good turbos ? anything other ideas or stick with HKS? and will they both fit under the hood np ?


----------



## kenstogie (May 29, 2009)

Although I have nothing to add, I had a 90 240sx and except for winter time I loved it.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

your best and cheapest bet is to simply buy a half cut s15 front clip from japan... this way you have your engine, all the wiring, transmision, and the front end... shouldnt cost too much...

your best bet is to read read read read read.... and preferably on a dedicated 240 forum, you will get much more consise answers


----------



## 240SXboy (May 29, 2009)

Shadao said:


> your best and cheapest bet is to simply buy a half cut s15 front clip from japan... this way you have your engine, all the wiring, transmision, and the front end... shouldnt cost too much...
> 
> your best bet is to read read read read read.... and preferably on a dedicated 240 forum, you will get much more consise answers


well 90% of the SR20DET's out there come with all the wiring trany and all that good stuff for like 1500-2500.. depends on the year! and im not going for the stock look... im going carbon fiber hood and fibergalss fenders with maybe a lil scoop on them and then a bad ass front bumper  in total about 900$ and ima put it on my self .... my dad has got all the tools  and i've read SOO much .... im pretty sure on what im going to do and what needs to be done .... i just want to hear it all at once and get some more ppl's opinions


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

so you arent going for the s15 look or you are?

in your first post you said you wanted to make your 240sx look like an s15, and you also wanted to swap in an sr20det...

i suggested the half cut because its an obvious choice based on the previous information you had given...

but with the new info you have provided it makes more sense to go with buying a seperate engine and tranny... if you do get the fiber glass fenders make sure you pay the extra and get ones that are quality otherwise you will have fitment issues... same with the CF hood... 900 for a cf hood, and fiber fenders seems about 1000 to cheap..,.


----------



## 240SXboy (May 29, 2009)

no i am going for the look S15 look.... just not the stock look ? .. if that makes sence... i want the look of the S15 but also want it to be custom one of kind and stand out XD
umm sorry i didn't put all the details .... 900$ for the kit (All a custom look) it comes with lights, i think metal hood, fenders, and the bumper. all of these you can pick and choose different looks and styles and get the custom look you want. THEN on top of that ... i was lookin a CB hood for around 750 but back to the original question ... will all this stuff bolt on with limited mods ?


----------



## C33LaurelRacer (Nov 13, 2004)

I think you are full of it, guy. If you have read as much as you said you have, you would know what is needed to swap S15 panels and lights onto an S13. You would also know what hp ratings your turbos would be rated at. What are you making, a track car or a trailer queen? 

If you are going to throw on turbos of that size, you need to seriously think about your fuel delivery, regulation and settings. Those turbos aren't huge, but they are bigger than a stock set-up and the ECU won't handle it.

You apparently have no clue what you are diving into, so I suggest you do some more research on some dedicated 240sx forums and sponge up all the info you can.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

its not that hes full of it, hes a 15yr old kid.... need i say more?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i forgot to mention... but make sure your s15 headlights are DOT approved... otherwise you wont pass inspection


----------



## 240SXboy (May 29, 2009)

C33LaurelRacer said:


> I think you are full of it, guy. If you have read as much as you said you have, you would know what is needed to swap S15 panels and lights onto an S13. You would also know what hp ratings your turbos would be rated at. What are you making, a track car or a trailer queen?
> 
> If you are going to throw on turbos of that size, you need to seriously think about your fuel delivery, regulation and settings. Those turbos aren't huge, but they are bigger than a stock set-up and the ECU won't handle it.
> 
> You apparently have no clue what you are diving into, so I suggest you do some more research on some dedicated 240sx forums and sponge up all the info you can.


ok one thing.... 90% of the threads out there are on the S13 or S14 swaps on the 240SX!... i like the S15 more. The ones about the S15 tell you shit all. and as for the turbos i hear something different everytime! with the GT2835 i hear it'll put out 350 one second then i hear 450 the next. then with the 3037 i hear 400 then i hear 550... i just simply wanna know the REAL hp rating so i don't go with to much power or something with to little. even tho both have ALOT of power. and yes i realize that ill have to change the ecu, injectors, intake exhauts would be a good idea to... and so on .... i don't know all of it yes but i do know MOST of the basics and a little bit more i'm learnin... and im pretty sure thats what this WHOLE site is about .. to find out more info and ask questions
and shado! i looked at the kit again ... and it's everything BUT the lights ... for 800$$ US then another 500 for the lights and 600 for the cb hood US$$


----------



## 240SXboy (May 29, 2009)

AND! i don't want a track car or a trailer queen .... i want a car that ican drive everyday and that is gonig to stand out!! and look damn good. i don't wanna look like every other borin car ... AND! then once the looks are done i want to be able to have a shit load of fun in it. that means going to the track, havin some fun in a parkin lot, green lighting a lil shit bomb honda  w/e  i know you shouldn't do that ... but you shouldn't smoke weed but we still all do it  AND NO IM NOT GUNA BE STUPID AND GO LIKE 180 DOWN THE HIGHWAY! a) thats when you kill yourself and other ppl and b) you get your car taken away.... not worth it


----------



## C33LaurelRacer (Nov 13, 2004)

It's pretty simple, really, when planning what turbo you want.

You decide what your power goals are, and go from there.
So, you say you want the HKS GT2835? Which one, the standard, the 2835 Pro, or the 2835R? Or is it the 3037.

Here's the specs on the standard 2835.
HKS USA GT2835 Turbo


The Pro.
HKS USA GT2835 Pro S Turbo


The R.
HKS USA GT2835R Turbo

I would believe that the ratings from the company itself. All the information is right there at your fingertips.

Look at it like this, you won't be running your turbo at full spool all the time, so if you want, say 380 reliable hp, I wouldn't go with the 2835, I would go with the 3037, get the right settings for what trim, A/R you want and compressor size, then keep the boost at a low setting while normal driving, then crank it up when you need it. 

Be sure your internals, fuel system, cooling system and ignition can handle the extra power, though. Build the engine around the turbo's max capabilites, and keep the turbo just under that point.


----------



## 240SXboy (May 29, 2009)

thanks man .. like i said be4... i know most things.... what outside upgrades i will have to make withthe turbo and the basic idea of the internals of the engine... infact im going to rebuild a 350 engine soon yes i know TOTAL different engine BUT same basic idea and parts ... but im not uping the power just puting stock stuff back in... so for the sr20det once i put this turbo on what will i have to upgrade with the internals? hit me with it all.. say the part and regardless if i know what it is ill look it up... i know some ppl say the engine is good stock up to 450 hp ... but i don't wanna kill it i want to have a good strong engine. i know it will cost a CRAP load of money ... but im doing the engine over the next 3 years so ...


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well if you are trying to build your engine for a set amount of hp and tq then you shouldnt be asking all these questions about what you should use since a bazillion sr20's have been built up over the years... it shouldnt be too hard to find out what it is your gonna need... hell just go buy some spocom magazine or something that has a feature on a car with an SR20 and copy it...




240SXboy said:


> thanks man .. like i said be4... i know most things.... what outside upgrades i will have to make withthe turbo and the basic idea of the internals of the engine... infact im going to rebuild a 350 engine soon yes i know TOTAL different engine BUT same basic idea and parts ... but im not uping the power just puting stock stuff back in... so for the sr20det once i put this turbo on what will i have to upgrade with the internals? hit me with it all.. say the part and regardless if i know what it is ill look it up... i know some ppl say the engine is good stock up to 450 hp ... but i don't wanna kill it i want to have a good strong engine. i know it will cost a CRAP load of money ... but im doing the engine over the next 3 years so ...





240SXboy said:


> AND! i don't want a* track car or a trailer queen* .... i want a car that ican drive everyday and that is gonig to stand out!! and look damn good. i don't wanna look like every other borin car ... AND! then once the looks are done i want to be able to have a shit load of fun in it. *that means going to the track, havin some fun in a parkin lot,* green lighting a lil shit bomb honda  w/e  i know you shouldn't do that ... but you shouldn't smoke weed but we still all do it  AND NO IM NOT GUNA BE STUPID AND GO LIKE 180 DOWN THE HIGHWAY! a) thats when you kill yourself and other ppl and b) you get your car taken away.... not worth it


i know you are only 15 but man, try to not contradict yourself so quickly


----------



## 240SXboy (May 29, 2009)

Shadao said:


> well if you are trying to build your engine for a set amount of hp and tq then you shouldnt be asking all these questions about what you should use since a bazillion sr20's have been built up over the years... it shouldnt be too hard to find out what it is your gonna need... hell just go buy some spocom magazine or something that has a feature on a car with an SR20 and copy it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thats tru.. but! most of these people that make these magazines and all this crap go for full out have echange EVERYTHING! in there engine... and spend prob like 7k or more on it ... i don't have 7k and not to many other people do ... if i can spend 3k on the engine have it work wonderfully then why not! why do i have to spend the extra 4k ? make sence ? i don't wanna run the engine stock becuause that's alot of work for the stock internals... but at the same time i don't want to have to change every little thing! just wat is necessary. and when did i contractdict my self ?... i don't want JUST a track car cuz this is going to be my everyday driver car BUT if i do wanna go to the track then i still want to have the power... so i don't want to a ridiculous amount of power or to little power... i wanan be in the middle... does that make sence ? and i don't want a trailer queen and just take it to shows, polish it every day and have just sit in the garage


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i dont think you even know what you want... and i dont think you understand why things cost...

they spend the extra 4k on making sure it works properly... sure you can cut corners here and there but in reality when building a car you get these options

Cheap, Fast, Reliable.. pick two


----------



## sl33py240sx (Mar 24, 2009)

ah you lucky son of a bitch, howd you manage to get a 2240? damn it, ive been looking for one for months, how much did you get it for? pics?


----------

